# Soundtoys Free Sie-Q German EQ Plugin



## synthpunk (Sep 29, 2016)

Free until Oct 13th. FYI
https://www.soundtoys.com/product/sie-q/


----------



## jcrosby (Sep 29, 2016)

Downloading with anticipation!! ST is one of my favorites


----------



## babylonwaves (Sep 30, 2016)

it sounds absolutely fantastic. and the drive/gain is loads of fun to play with, especially on dirty synth


----------



## Kralc (Sep 30, 2016)

Using it on some stuff already, it's pretty cool. Soundtoys is good people.


----------



## EvgenyEmelyanov (Sep 30, 2016)

Sounds so great. Using it on strings and vocals.


----------



## Baron Greuner (Sep 30, 2016)

Sounds good and easy to use.


----------



## synthpunk (Sep 30, 2016)

There have been a few reports of a distortion issue, if you get this put a gain plugin -12 before, and another after +12 for makeup.

If you have others Soundtoys, also download the new 5.1 update. There are additional effect rack presets using Sie-q.

I would say this eq is musical, smooth, and wide. Bob Ohlsson who recorded many Motown records used the original.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Oct 10, 2016)

I love it too!


----------



## nordicguy (Oct 10, 2016)

synthpunk said:


> There have been a few reports of a distortion issue, if you get this put a gain plugin -12 before, and another after +12 for makeup.
> 
> If you have others Soundtoys, also download the new 5.1 update. There are additional effect rack presets using Sie-q.
> 
> I would say this eq is musical, smooth, and wide. Bob Ohlsson who recorded many Motown records used the original.


Some reported about a DC offset issue.
Wrote to support and being answered that they'r working to fix it.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Oct 10, 2016)

Yeah. In the meantime, I plan to add a 1HZ high pass filter after each instance.


----------



## synthpunk (Oct 10, 2016)

If you have UAD or Softube Trident A Range EQ, try Sie-q after it. Incredible Magic and blissful sonics together!

My favorite software EQ's:

1) UAD Trident A Range
2) Soundtoys Sie-q
3) UAD Pultec
4) UAD Harrison
5) Fabfilter Q2
6) UAD Dangerous BAX
7) UBK The Hammer
8) UBK Clariphonic
9) T-Racks 432
10) Boscomac Fordist Tone Shaper for Reaktor FX


----------



## synthpunk (Oct 13, 2016)

Last day to get Sie-q free (Oct 13th) unless you own ST5. FYI


----------



## URL (Oct 13, 2016)

I can't find Sie-q after installation (Cubase and Logic) and activation with ilok, this have never happened to me before with other plugins
anyone who had this problem?

SOLVED


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Oct 13, 2016)

synthpunk said:


> If you have UAD or Softube Trident A Range EQ, try Sie-q after it. Incredible Magic and blissful sonics together!
> 
> My favorite software EQ's:
> 
> ...



Have you tried DMG Audio's EQuality? It's been on my main output bus for years!


----------



## synthpunk (Oct 13, 2016)

I tried Equilibrium but I use the Fab Filter and TR432 for surgical eqing. My mastering engineer uses Sonalksis and the Brainworx.



Ned Bouhalassa said:


> Have you tried DMG Audio's EQuality? It's been on my main output bus for years!


----------



## synthpunk (Oct 13, 2016)

Here are a couple presets I made for Sie-q (for keyboards, synths) if it inspires anyone please share yours as well.
https://we.tl/LyMtXqX2ta

Presets:
C:\ Users \ Public \ Documents \ Soundtoys \ Soundtoys 5
Users / Shared / Soundtoys / Soundtoys 5


----------



## synthpunk (Oct 13, 2016)




----------

